# miscarriage



## karenratcliffe (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi everyone. Sorry but I need to get it off my chest. I went for a scan today and there was no heart beat. I have had a miscarriage.  This is the second one I have had. I can't come to terms with it.


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 27, 2013)

So sorry Karen.  Words aren't adequate, all I can send is a big ((((HUG)))).


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 27, 2013)

Sorry to here this Karen. Take care !


----------



## KateR (Nov 27, 2013)

So sorry Karen. You must be devastated. (((hugs)))


----------



## Steff (Nov 27, 2013)

Karen I'm so so sorry for your losshuni x deepest sympathy goes out to you, hope you have a good support network around you


----------



## Redkite (Nov 27, 2013)

So sorry to hear this Karen.  I know how hard this is to bear, as it happened to me as well, such horrid news to be given.  Hope you're ok.  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2013)

Truly sorry to hear your sad news Karen, take care


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 28, 2013)

Such sad news, my deepest sympathies.......


----------



## hellbell84 (Nov 28, 2013)

oh karen, i am so so sorry to hear the news.

My heart goes out to you, if you need to rant or scream, please send me a PM


----------



## Hanmillmum (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss, very sad news  (This happened to us at our 12 week scan and it was heart-breaking. We were lucky to go on to have our lovely 5yo daughter a little further down the line. But we needed time to grieve first.) Big hugs to you x


----------



## gail1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Im so sorry to hear your news


----------



## AlisonF (Nov 28, 2013)

Big hugs. I'm so sorry, we've been there and its a horrible place to be. Be kind to yourself xx


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 28, 2013)

Sorry to here of your loss. Get as much help and support you need and give yourself time to  grieve. My thoughts are with you at this time x


----------



## am64 (Nov 28, 2013)

so sad ....big hugs


----------



## margie (Nov 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear this Karen. I hope that you have a lot of friends and family around to help you through this. {{{{Karen}}}}


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 29, 2013)

Just seen this. Karen, I am so very sorry. I've been there myself and know how you must be feeling. My thoughts are with you and your family and, if you want to PM me for a rant, please do.


----------



## Carmina (Nov 29, 2013)

So sorry to hear this, Karen. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Cleo (Dec 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear your news Karen, be kind to your self and if you ever want to PM me please feel free to do so xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 3, 2013)

Karen, hope your okay.

Awful news. Don't forget we are all here for you, through good and bad.

Take care.

Xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Dec 3, 2013)

So sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## karenratcliffe (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all your kind words. It's an awful time for me. Feel so cross I feel like it is all my fault.  Broke down the other night I cried all evening it was terrible. Going to see a councillor tomorrow evening. I did see one when I had a miscarriage the beginning of the year but it didn't help me, hopefully this one will be better. Sorry everyone for ranting but I need to get it off my chest. Thanks again to you all for your comments. X


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2013)

Hope things go well with the counsellor this time Karen, take care.


----------



## ypauly (Dec 9, 2013)

My heart goes out to you as well, it is  such a horrid thing to have to go through. I too hope it goes well with the councellor.


----------



## Redkite (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh Karen I'm so sorry to hear how miserable you are feeling.  You mustn't feel it was your fault at all - miscarriages are sadly very common indeed, the trouble is people don't freely talk about the experience so when it happens to you, you feel completely isolated.  I hope the counselling helps you come to terms with it, and after a period of grieving maybe you can start to think about trying again.  xx


----------



## Steff (Dec 9, 2013)

Karen thinking of you hope it goes ok with the counsellor x


----------



## Cleo (Dec 10, 2013)

really sorry to hear you're feeling so awful karen - I know there's probably nothing I can say that will make you feel better but please don't feel its your fault, because it isn't.
good luck with the counsellor and know that you can always come here if you ever need anything (and no need to apologise!!).
sending you lots of hugs and positive vibes xx


----------



## karenratcliffe (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks again to everyone who has commented. I went to see the councillor today and she was really nice to me. Hopefully it will get easier to deal with. X


----------



## Northerner (Dec 10, 2013)

karenratcliffe said:


> Thanks again to everyone who has commented. I went to see the councillor today and she was really nice to me. Hopefully it will get easier to deal with. X



I hope so Karen. I'm glad to hear you got to see someone who sounds very understanding.


----------



## Vix (Feb 7, 2014)

So sorry to hear this Karen, I don't know what to say to make it any better apart from sending big hugs. I've had friends who have had miscarriages and gone on to have healthy pregnancies so don't give up hope xx


----------



## tabbicles (Feb 11, 2014)

I had a miscarriage at 12 weeks with my first pregnancy (it had died at about 7 weeks). I actually delayed my 12 week scan as was on holiday so started bleeding there and passed it also, but would have had to have had a horrible scan like that otherwise (I'm not sure what would be worse).  I went on to have a perfectly healthy pregnancy and now have a lovely 3 year old daughter  It is the worse thing that has ever happened to me but it definitely gets easier to deal with.  How are you getting on now? I noticed it happened a couple of months ago?

x


----------



## Copepod (Feb 11, 2014)

So sorry to hear of your loss. I really hope the counsellor will help you, along with the rest of your support network.


----------

